# Any French Speakers Here?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Would love a translation of this






I love the graphic representation of the electrics working


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Would love a translation of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to me that Silver Hawk's wife, the divine Ms. 3P, speaks French. Isn't that right, Paul?


----------



## superman1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Slowly drifts


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

superman1 said:


> Slowly drifts


Annointed snot?


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Would love a translation of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like:

Villain: OK, you have 20 seconds to put yourself on the table.

Steed: 20 seconds... Understood... It is often useful to have a watch that is precise to the second. Due to its quartz and its micro-computer, the Timex quartz [something to do with accuracy] 99.99%. And thanks to its battery, one never has to wind it up.

Coppers: Ah, saved by Big Ben!

Steed: No, saved by Timex!

Announcer: Timex Quartz Hands - the precision of quartz, the charm of hands.

Text: Timex Quartz Hands 18 models from 185 francs to a maximum of 300 francs.


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

non


----------

